# Bonn / Cologne touring



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We are going to Germany again this summer. We would like to know if there are any congestion type charges for these cities same as there is in London as we have a 2004 tag axle Burstner 5000Kg. 

Has anyone used any stelplatz or campsites in either city. We shall then make our way down the Rhine and Mosel into France then Spain until Xmas.

Thanks for any help.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There certainly is a congestion charge in Cologne, however it depends where you are staying.

For instance, I stayed on the stellapltaze in Cologne, the charge is only about €5 for the congestion


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

correction of earlier statements referring to congestion charge in Cologne(Germany).

there is no extra congestion charge ,
but: parking lot fees have been risen extremely (almost doubled) since 2010. Be aware of bad road conditions throughout whole city.

http://www.koeln.de/cologne_tourist_information

there no congestion charge in Bonn as well

http://www.bonn.de/tourismus_kultur_sport_freizeit/index.html?lang=en

both links are english

my regards ,
Jan


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

when in Cologne, I normally use the stellplatz Köln-Riehl. From there you can easily reach the city centre either by public transport (tram) or by bicycle along the river Rhine. It is reasonably quiet, and run by very nice and helpful people. Hookup and sanitary point exist.

On weekends and bank holidays the site can get very busy, so early arrival is recommended.

The Cologne stellplatz is still outside of Cologne's "Umwelt Zone", however the zone will be extended on 1st June 2012, so next week, and then it will be inside it. So from next week on an Umwelt Sticker is required to get to the stellplatz.

Bonn also has a stellplatz at Josefshöhe. In contrast to the one in Cologne it is free, but quite far outside of the city and a bit scruffy.

For a longer stay I would recommend to use the Cologne site, and go to Bonn by train.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Boff.

Yes we shall be using that stelplatz to be on the safe side. Thanks

steve & ann --------- teensvan


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We've been to Koln twice in the passed two years and stayed here:
http://www.camping-koeln.de/gaestebuch.php?lng=en&nav=gaestebuch

I am not sure when you are going but there is a Goth festival weekend soon so the site will be busy but ohhhh the sights you will see, we expected to be sipping beer and looking out over the river but oh no you wouldn't believe what they dress up in.
As soon as the festival is over they tidy up after themselves and you wouldn't know they had been there. All the music stuff is miles away so you don't get disturbed.

Just out side the camp site is a bar that does adequate food at reasonable prices. You can cycle down the river into the City or if you want public transport you need to cross the bridge just by the camp site as the station is on the other side.
For the Cathedral and old part of town you want the Hauptbahnhof.

By the way the cathedral is still partly covered by scaffolding, I know I was there this morning!

For some good food (local dishes) at reasonable prices try
Gaffel am Dom (good portion sizes too). Stand with your back to the front entrance of the Hauptbahnhof, there is a square in front of you, take the road out to the left of the square with the Cathedral on your left and it is just down there 100yards on your right.

Enjoy!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

one of my favourite places for food and drink in Cologne is Peters Brauhaus. Situated in "Mühlengasse", close to "Alter Markt", a bit south of the cathedral, it is not so overcrowded and overpriced as some of the other places. But very good food, and especially very good local "Kölsch" beer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

